# FRTs are the sh!t



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

got a frt a week or so ago, eating well and swimming around like a little kid. gotta love these things. too bad the prices keep more people from having these.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes these are great little animals... i realy like them... the price is pretty high, but thats good.. it keeps them "rare".. heheheh


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

what's the going rate on one of these frt?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whats an frt my brain is locked up can think of it


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Fly river turtle..Carettochelys or something like that Insculpta...Its a steal if you get it under 300$, they grow up to 22" in diameter and umm they can go as hefty as 1200..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I wish they were more expensive. They are MAssive turtles as adults, and unfortunately most never reach adulthood in captivity.

Yes indeed they are incredible turtles, but very specialized....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very nice turtles, not really for every aquarium though.


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

Is it legal? Some guy at the lfs said it's illegal.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly has covered this. They are illegal and in need of conservation.
A "protected herps" thread may be good for this new forum.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

definately not legal, and they are NOT suited for the average hobbyist as they grow quite large..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are freakin sweet
and they get big
never saw a full grown one
anyone have any pics

found a pic


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice pic!


----------

